# My Loft Design! Need some input.



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, my builder came up with a new lay-out plan for my loft that would allow me to enter all the sections without having to go through the other sections. I can decide if I like it or not. Please help me!! From his description I made a ROUGH drawing. Please assume the hallway is straight down the middle of the building and that all the doorways are the same size, etc. It's just to give you an idea...










Would this work for me? I would prefer all the aviaries on the same side of the building, but I do like that all the rooms come off the hallway.

Here's the original plans:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That would make it a lot easier. How about something like this? 










Just a rough drawing in Paint lol.  It would allow you to access two of them, at least, through the hallway, and also have all the aviaries on the same sides (which will probably be the easiest way to do them, cleaning wise anyway!)


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

See, that is what I thought we would do, but with that plan you have to go through one section to get to the far one. 

So, I guess my question is... Is there any HUGE benefit to having all doors use the hallway?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Or even add a small hallway in the back; it wouldn't have to be that wide or take up too much of their section:










I would think the benefit would be being inside in cold or bad weather, and maybe you could even keep their feed and all that in the bigger hallway so it's all right there for you. Or if you like the first one, you could always put the door to it on the outside of the section, rather than get to it through the other section. . .if that makes sense!

Okay, like this (with the black block as the door):


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in a high theft area, so for the reason I wouldn't do more then one outside door. Plus exterior doors are expensive too.  I would do another small hallway, but that takes up too much valuable space. If my building was able to be bigger I would do another hall.

Well, I'm going to see if anyone else comes by and says anything about this design. I hate to change things on my builder again...but I don't think I like this design.

Oh, and one more question!! Is there any advantage to having all my aviaries on the same side of the building? Like if I trained my YB's out of one side and then later had them coming to the other side. Would it make any difference?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, here's what I want...










It's my favorite design.

Here's the one the builder thought up:










Which one do you prefer and why??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> So, here's what I want...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one you will be happier with, all the aviaries need to face the sun so they should be on the same side, I would rather have another door in the breeder section than take room for a small hall just to enter from the hall, you take up too much space, you will want every inch for the birds, you will see. looks very good IMO


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--

how about something like this...something happened to the image, be right back.
well I couldn't get the image on here maybe someone else can.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> Fastpitch here--
> 
> how about something like this...something happened to the image, be right back.
> well I couldn't get the image on here maybe someone else can.


I could open it but don't know how to get it loaded here in a post. I like this design.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> Fastpitch here--
> 
> how about something like this...something happened to the image, be right back.
> well I couldn't get the image on here maybe someone else can.


thats good!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> The first one you will be happier with, all the aviaries need to face the sun so they should be on the same side, I would rather have another door in the breeder section than take room for a small hall just to enter from the hall, you take up too much space, you will want every inch for the birds, you will see. looks very good IMO


There is no hall leading to the breeding section. That line is where the nest boxes will be. It was just to show which wall I wanted them on. Is that what you meant?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Now the builder suggested sliding doors in the loft. I think that will be good! I do like fastpitches design (Hint try Lunapic.com next time), but that type hall makes my storage shelf and counter that I'm secretly lusting after impossible.  I was hoping to have a small cupboard with a counter and some shelves for storing things at the end of the hall as it stands in this design.










Is there anything so terrible about this door?










I was thinking I would just leave it open most of the year. I would only need the extra room during breeding season.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Is there anything so terrible about this door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should go with this one.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just giving you another Idea...what size loft do you want? I'll try to draw you a couple more .


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's the "scoop".  I'm working with a retired contractor who now builds shed's for a living. We've been working on the general design for a couple of weeks now. Only now did I think to ask you guys for help.  I should have asked weeks ago... Anyways, this poor guy - I've been SO picky and specific about everything! I'm very impressed how patient he's been with me. hehehe... I mean I keep changing everything on him.  So today he's running his fourth estimate with this last design for me. I don't think I can change things on the poor guy again. If you think of any little things that could be added or modified about the design that would be good.  I'm sure I'll have more questions.

Oh, and what kind of paint would you recommend for the interior of the loft? I plan to paint everything white before the birds move in. I just want to make sure it's not toxic to them.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh and what type of perches for the fliers and YB loft??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Here's the "scoop".  I'm working with a retired contractor who now builds shed's for a living. We've been working on the general design for a couple of weeks now. Only now did I think to ask you guys for help.  I should have asked weeks ago... Anyways, this poor guy - I've been SO picky and specific about everything! I'm very impressed how patient he's been with me. hehehe... I mean I keep changing everything on him.  So today he's running his fourth estimate with this last design for me. I don't think I can change things on the poor guy again. If you think of any little things that could be added or modified about the design that would be good.  I'm sure I'll have more questions.
> 
> Oh, and what kind of paint would you recommend for the interior of the loft? I plan to paint everything white before the birds move in. I just want to make sure it's not toxic to them.



I forget what we used. SEEMS like it was a semi-gloss exterior paint, but I'm not SURE about that. I know that the first time we painted the inside, we used a flat paint.........BIG mistake.......can't get that stuff clean for nothing........go with the semi-gloss..........it's easy to clean and you WILL have to clean it.......LOL
Everett taking a nap.....I'll ask him after while.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Oh and what type of perches for the fliers and YB loft??


Depends on what you like. If I had a choice and could do it again, I'd having nothing but the box perches. These are REALLY neat and I wish I had them in all my sections......


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

That's what I asked the builder to make, but I wasn't sure if they were the best. He's modeling his after your hen loft boxes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> That's what I asked the builder to make, but I wasn't sure if they were the best. He's modeling his after your hen loft boxes.


Well, if it's not too late.........LOL the ones in the pictures above are better. The way they are made, you can start at one end and run the scraper along the whole thing. The ones that I have in my hen loft have to be scraped individually. Not bad if you've only got 15, but if you've got a lot..well.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did renee's alomost box perches in pic, and love them. I would have to say though, my hens will nest on the floor and that bugs me, so I would like to put some regular box perches in deep enough for them to pretend nest in so they are off the floor. but that is just me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I did renee's alomost box perches in pic, and love them. I would have to say though, my hens will nest on the floor and that bugs me, so I would like to put some regular box perches in deep enough for them to pretend nest in so they are off the floor. but that is just me.



Some of my hens nest in the floor too, but I think giving them actual boxes would encourage even more of them to do so.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay I'll show him the pictures and see if he'd be okay doing them that way. I really don't mind scraping individually, but it sure would be nice to do them quick if I needed to.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Did you get the pictures I sent you? My loft is exactly like your last print. Looking from the front, one breeder section on the far right, then a hallway, then two pens on the left. One for cock birds and one for hens. All have aviaries on the same side like the picture I sent.

George


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sorry George! I did get them. THANK YOU.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you think putting the breeders on the big end would be better?? I just thought I don't have a very big loft and I only have one, so I better not be breeding too much or I'll have WAY over my permit limit in one summer.

I thought 9 breeder boxes would be plenty and they fit on the small far end, then I can use the other section next door for the YB's and then the large section for my fliers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Do you think putting the breeders on the big end would be better?? I just thought I don't have a very big loft and I only have one, so I better not be breeding too much or I'll have WAY over my permit limit in one summer.
> 
> I thought 9 breeder boxes would be plenty and they fit on the small far end, then I can use the other section next door for the YB's and then the large section for my fliers.


It will be MUCH easier to limit the breeders than the flyers, IMO. No matter who's in what section, long as you don't over crowd, you'll be fine. What's the size of the breeder section? 
9 boxes would be 18 birds (if you have a pair per box) and that would mean 18 youngins', which would be 36 birds in there at one time............however, you're only talking 30 days tops.....and then the babies move out. 
So, the breeder section would have 18 birds at the most, at any given time, but 18 first round, 18 second round......now you've got 36 flyers.......they add up QUICK!!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I don't think I'll fill up all the breeder boxes, but I have the option to use them all. I believe the section would be 4X8.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> Fastpitch here--
> 
> how about something like this...something happened to the image, be right back.
> well I couldn't get the image on here maybe someone else can.


Here's my attempt to copy fastpitch's design so everyone can see it here


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Some of my hens nest in the floor too, but I think giving them actual boxes would encourage even more of them to do so.


I don't seperate, at least not untill I get my fancies out of the breeding section, so Iam fine with them doing their thing, just not on the floor!. I actually put up some plastic square dollar store baskets and put hay in them and a few have used them, I would of had 4 on the floor instead of two. so it works for some of them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MozambiqueWj said:


> Hi!, clever http://sourceradix.com/m/f277.html


Anyone brave enough to bite?? LOL
I'm not..........this is a strange place today............


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I can not get into the Link! now you have me curious LOL! Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> I can get into the Link! now you have me curious LOL! Dave


You can fill me in........LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, Renee, i dropped the"not" in that last post. i guess i am not alone. Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that the jaws soundtrack I hear?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Moonshawdow

My goat pen is set up somewhat like your original design. I love it. I have a corridor down the middle that has doors to all four of my sections. I even have an aviary facing north. Not the best, but the birds love it in the summer. The picture of the front of my loft is facing North. Two aviaries face East on one south. After breeding my north and south sections become one. 

As for paint, I use whatever is poop grey or poop brown and is usually exterior semi-gloss or has a bit of a sheen from the $10 Lowes mistake pile. 

I do like Fast Pitch Dad's idea for a design. 

Check out my web page for pictures. 

Randy


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I like FastPitch Dad's design. Easy access. Your other designs require passing one area to another. That would be like crossing somebody else's bedroom to go to another bedroom. So hallway is way better. For sliding door benefit, here is a good video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gqm2H49PO8&feature=channel


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I like the attached sections because when I don't need the YB section I can open it up and use it for my breeders to have more space. That was the thought behind it. Avion has it built that way and he likes it.


----------



## donn davis (Apr 5, 2009)

on your doors instead of swing doors use bypass this way you don't lose any valueable space. i'd put the hallway in the front with a door dividing the two small section leading out to the avery.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

Did you get it built yet? If so please post pictures. I am interested in building a loft out a shed also.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

adamant said:


> Did you get it built yet? If so please post pictures. I am interested in building a loft out a shed also.


she got voted down by local gov. to build a loft and have pigeons, so no she did not finish it...


----------

